# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Botë lëmsh (TORKE) - ndarja poezi 2010

## Fiori

*Botë lëmsh (TORKE)*

Rrëmujë, lëmsh e vjetra me të renë
kush jam unë që e gjej.
lëmsh të vjetrash me të reja, rrëmujë
në çfarë vorbulle kemi rënë
qe të dalim dot nuk mundemi
bie, duke rënë nga të afërtat larg
duke larguar arrin
kur majmuni vjen, thërret
vjen, thërret njeri
gjej gjej në nuk e di
norma pa rregulla
të pa rregullta cerimoni
në rregulla pa rregulla
keqedukatë e edukuar në rregulla
e gjej, e gjej sepse unë jam zhdukur
zhduku ik, ik qërohu,zhdukikqërohuik, ik zhduku
qërohu në shtëpin tënde,ik shpi në qërohu shko
shpi në qërohu tënden, qërohu shpi në qërohu tis tis
si i ftuar(mysafir) sillu.
në norma emër, në emër ligj, me u sjell
me ligjin, edhe ligji qytetërim
edukatë keqedukuar
shpresa të shtrëmbërta në jetë me drita
shikoj jashtë hënën të ngjyrosur brënda
botë lëmsh(torke) bërë një fërtele
ik zhduku janë ligjet
(duke lypur respekt)lypsar respekti në gjumashe (te fjetura)ligje
sa ështe afër e largëta, sa është
sa është largësia dhe pambarim afërsia
te afërta afër e largëta, e pafund të pafundme
e afërta larg
pambarim e të pafund të largëtat afër
sa është larg e afërta që ka mbaruar
botë lëmsh bërë fërtele nga ligje tradita
xhungël, me ligje dritë
ndricim(farfuritje) që shtrëmbëron
një ditë je, një tjetër je një tjetër
ka një kohë(periudhë) për ndërtime, kaq shumë
mirëbërës shkatërrues që ndërtojnë shkatërrime
njeriun kërkoj, e gjej në nuk gjindet
në të shumtë që të ndërtuar janë
të moralit shkatërrim, shkatërrues kokë poshtë
pasanikë miliardarë që për të ngrënë kacafyten
në të qeshur karagjoze (sbavitëse)
unë lëmsh i përmbysur që kërkoj nuk e di
rregulla të parregullta të rregulluara me rregulla
rrotull me cepa, brimë pa fund
botë njëmbëdhjetë minuta
miliadarë të vdekur urie që rripen për një copë buke
dhunim falas i ëndrrave të ndaluara.
gëzimi i familjes, nëna ka lindur një fabrikë
bij që andejkalojnë nëpërmes mureve
makina të reja të sotme, mendojnë me mendime
dituri moderne nga kohë e tejshkuar
ndyrë nga mijëra vite mijëvjecarë hileqarë
moral ligjesh rregulluar nga rregullore
kohë ndërtimesh mirëbërës shkatërrimtarë
që ndërtojnë shkatërrime.
në cfarë vorbulle kemi rënë
që të dalim dot më nuk mundemi
botë lëmsh bërë fërtele nga ligje tradita
(mesoj)(jap mesim)(reflektoj)(lemoshe)
Nxë. Mësoj. Mendoj. Lyp
Ditë. Mesditë. Natë. Mesnatë

----------

